# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Τα πρώτα μας ταξίδια ...

## Appia_1978

Σκέφτηκα να ανοίξω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με αφορμή μια πρόσφατη επίσκεψη στους γονείς μου, όπου και κατάφερω να πείσω τη μητέρα μου να ξεσκονίσει τα παλιά ημερολόγια και να μου πει με ποια πλοία έκανα τα πρώτα μου ταξίδια σε προσχολική ηλικία :mrgreen:
Πιστεύω, ότι θα είχε ενδιαφέρον και μεγάλη πλάκα να αναφέρουμε εδώ τα πρώτα μας δρομολόγια σε βρεφιακή ή νηπιακή ηλικία!

Λοιπόν, κάνω την αρχή:

28.09.77 
Ancona-Patras 
Mediterranean Sea 
Καμπίνα 551

30.09.77
Patras-Sami
Kefallinia

08.10.77
Argostoli-Kyllini
Argostoli

19.10.77
Igoumenitsa-Corfu
???

21.10.77
Corfu-Brindisi
Egnatia

==============================

15.07.78
Bari-Patras
Epirus 5

17.07.78
Patras-Sami
Kefallinia

29.07.78
Sami-Patras
Argostoli

15.08.78
Igoumenitsa-Corfu-Brindisi
Appia

==============================

17.04.79
Brindisi-Igoumenitsa-Patras
Egnatia
Καμπίνες 123 & 125

18.04.79
Patras-Sami
Kefallinia

11.05.79
Sami-Patras
Kefallinia

18.05.79
Igoumenitsa-Corfu
???

19.05.79
Corfu-Brindisi
Egnatia

18.08.79
Ancona-Patras
Ionian Star
Καμπίνα 55

20.08.79
Patras-Sami
Kefallinia

17.09.79
Sami-Patras
Kefallinia

17.09.79
Patras-Brindisi
Egnatia
Καμπίνα 106

==============================

1980
------

==============================

16.05.1981
Ancona-Patras
El Greco

22.05.1981
Kyllini-Patras
Ainos

30.06.1981
Patras-Kyllini
Ainos

01.07.1981
Igoumenitsa-Bari
Epirus 4

==============================

27.09.1982
Ancona-Patras
Mediterranean Sky
Καμπίνα 515

29.09.1982
Patras-Sami
Kefallinia

25.10.1982
Poros-Kyllini
???

08.11.1982
Patras-Ancona
Mediterranean Sky
Καμπίνα 512

==============================

11.05.1983
Ancona-Patras
El Greco
Καμπίνα 369

12.05.1983
Patras-Sami
Kefallinia

18.06.1983
Poros-Kyllini
Ainos

02.07.1983
Kyllini-Poros
Ainos

19.07.1983
Sami-Vathy
???

20.07.1983
Vathy-Sami
???

28.07.1983
Argostoli-Lixouri
???

03.08.1983
Poros-Kyllini
Ainos

03.08.1983
Patras-Ancona
Mediterranean Sky
Καμπίνα 427

03.10.1983
Ancona-Patras
Ionian Star
Καμπίνα 351

05.10.1983
Kyllini-Poros
???

Δική σας σειρά τώρα :mrgreen:

----------


## heraklion

Η δική μου πρώτη φορά ήταν το 1991 από Πειραιά για Ηράκλειο αλλά δεν έχει διαπιστωθεί για το ποιό από τα N.Kazantzakis,King Minos,Rehimnon,Candia ήταν. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:

----------


## nickosps

1o ταξίδι καλοκαίρι 1988 Κυλλήνη - Πόρος?. Ποιο καράβι του Στρίντζη είχε πορτοκαλί καρέκλες στην πρύμνη? Αύγουστος 1991 Πειραιάς - Πάτμος με τον Ιάλυσσο.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

1ο ταξίδι 7 Αυγούστου 1981 (Σχεδόν 40 ημερών  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) Πειραιάς-Νάξος
Παπόρο? Ποίο άλλο από το Αρχοντοβάπορο της Παροναξίας (το Νάξος βεβαίως, βεβαίως) Από εκέι και έπειτα ανεληπώς τουλάχιστον 2 φορές το χρόνο στην Αξά, ταξίδια τα οποία έχουν γίνει με το Νάξος, Ελλάς Εξπρές, Ποσειδών Εξπρές, Αριάδνη(των Μινωϊκών), Απόλλων Εξπρές, Εξπρές Ολύμπια, Εξπρές Σαντορίνι, Γεώργιος Εξπρές, Αιγαίον, Highspeed 3 και 4, Bluestar Paros/Naxos πρόσφατα με το Νήσσος Μύκονος και επίσης όταν υπηρέτησα την μαμά πατρίδα Πειραιάς-Λέσβος με το Μυτιλήνη και φυσικά τον Θεόφιλο.

----------


## Νικόλας

χμ ωραίο θέμα !!
εγώ το πρώτο ταξίδι μου ήταν το 93(2 χρονών δηλαδή)εεε το πλοίο ήταν ένα μεγάλο Βεντουρόπλοιο το ΑΘΕΝΣ από πάτρα η από ηγουμενίτσα δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου  θα ρωτήσω όμως και θα μάθω  :Very Happy: 
ε μετά από εκεί πείρα φόρα και ειδικά πριν πάω δημοτικό που με έχανες στο ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ με τον πατέρα καθόμουν και 1 μήνα εκεί κολλημένος χαχα :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Πρωτο μου ταξιδι ηταν στην κρητη αλλα ημουν ακομα στην κοιλια της μανας μου!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Λοιπον κανονικα τωρα το πρωτο μου ταξιδι το εκανα λογικα ιουλιο του 86 (οκτωβρη του 85 ειχα γεννηθει) για το νησι μου την ικαρια.Λογικα ηταν με το ΙΚΑΡΟΣ.

----------


## gtogias

Πρώτα ταξίδια με το Πόρτο Λάφια από Ραφήνα για Κάρυστο και στα τέσσερα το μεγάλο με το Πατρίς από Γαλλική Σομαλία (Τσιμπουτί) για Αυστραλία.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Πωω τι μου θιμισατε τωρα εμενα το προτο μου ταξιδι ηταν με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΜΙΛΟΣ (βαπορας) πανω στιν αλαγι του χρονου προτοχρονια του 1993 τοτε ημουν 22 ημερον....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πρωτη φορα που μπηκα σε ακτοπλοικο ηταν το καλοκαιρι του 1973 με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ της frangline απο μπιντεζι για ηγουμενιτσα, κατοικουσαμε βελγιο τοτε,και μετα απο πειραια για μυτιληνη με το αδωνις.Επιστροφη με τα ιδια πλοια.

----------


## Ellinis

Εμένα πρέπει να ήταν το καλοκαίρι του 1981, Πειραιά-Χανιά με το ΚΡΗΤΗ. Ακόμη θυμάμαι την πολυπλοκότητα των διαδρόμων στο deck με τις καμπίνες.

----------


## Rocinante

Πρωτο μου ταξιδι με πλοιο ηταν στην Ναξο το μακρυνο Αυγουστο του 1973. Επιστροφη στην Αθηνα και λιγες μερες μετα το πρωτο ταξιδι στην Τηνο. Δυστυχως ομως οι γονεις μου δεν θυμοντουσαν με ποια πλοια ειχαμε ταξιδεψει. Δυο χρονια μετα μονιμοι πλεον κατοικοι Ελλαδος βρισκομαι σε μια ηλικια οπου πλεον υπαρχει η αποθηκευση των συναισθηματων υπο μορφη αναμνησεων. Δεν χρειαζετε πλεον κανενας να μου θυμησει το ταξιδι του 1975 με ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα πλοια. Παρολα αυτα καποιες εικονες μπορουν να αποτελεσουν βοηθημα και ετσι πολλες φορες κοιτω αυτη τη φωτογραφια και στα αυτια μου ακουω τη φωνη της μανας μου να λεει "Αντωνη κοιτα εδω" και εγω να γυριζω και να βλεπω μια λαμψη διακοπτωντας την βρωσιν του υπεροχου Σαντουιτς.

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ- ΣΥΡΟΣ- ΤΗΝΟΣ
ΝΑΙΑΣ... 1975

NAIAS 75.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Πρωτο μου ταξιδι με πλοιο ηταν στην Ναξο το μακρυνο Αυγουστο του 1973. Επιστροφη στην Αθηνα και λιγες μερες μετα το πρωτο ταξιδι στην Τηνο. Δυστυχως ομως οι γονεις μου δεν θυμοντουσαν με ποια πλοια ειχαμε ταξιδεψει. Δυο χρονια μετα μονιμοι πλεον κατοικοι Ελλαδος βρισκομαι σε μια ηλικια οπου πλεον υπαρχει η αποθηκευση των συναισθηματων υπο μορφη αναμνησεων. Δεν χρειαζετε πλεον κανενας να μου θυμησει το ταξιδι του 1975 με ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα πλοια. Παρολα αυτα καποιες εικονες μπορουν να αποτελεσουν βοηθημα και ετσι πολλες φορες κοιτω αυτη τη φωτογραφια και στα αυτια μου ακουω τη φωνη της μανας μου να λεει "Αντωνη κοιτα εδω" και εγω να γυριζω και να βλεπω μια λαμψη διακοπτωντας την βρωσιν του υπεροχου Σαντουιτς.
> 
> ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ- ΣΥΡΟΣ- ΤΗΝΟΣ
> ΝΑΙΑΣ... 1975
> 
> NAIAS 75.jpg


 
Eίναι, πράγματι, απίστευτο φίλε Rocinante, που βρήκες αυτήν την υπέροχη φωτογραφία…. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι σου ξύπνησε πολύ γλυκές αναμνήσεις… Κρίμα που οι γονείς μου δεν θα έπαιρναν ποτέ φωτογραφία μέσα σε καμπίνα πλοίου! Μπορώ, μάλιστα, να φαντασθώ τον πατέρα μου να λέει: _«Τι τραβάμε τωρα ακριβώς; Τα σεντόνια; Κράτα το φιλμ για κανένα τοπίο!»_ Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ήταν και εύκολο να σκεφθεί κάποιος την αξία μιας τέτοιας φωτο ύστερα από … τριαντα πέντε χρόνια…. :-|

----------


## Leo

Επειδή ξέρω δύο πράγματα παραπάνω, θέλω να σας πω ότι ο μικρός rocinante μεγάλωσε όπως και ο μπαμπάς του, ο οποίος παραμένει το ίδιο ακμαίος όπως τον βλέπετε.... Αντώνη φανταστική φωτογραφία, όλα τα λεφτά, έκλεισες το θέμα πριν καλά καλά ανοίξει  :Very Happy: . Ο καπετάν αντρέας τα είπε όλα.

----------


## a.molos

Με εξαίρεση τα κοντινά ταξίδια στην Αίγινα με πλοία αμιγώς επιβατικά (Καμέλια, Πίνδος, Χαρά κλπ) αλλά και παντόφλες της εποχής (Ελλάς, Αφαία, Αιγινα κλπ), το πρώτο μεγάλο (κυριολεκτικά) ταξίδι με πλοίο έγινε τον Ιούλιο του 1974 στην Τήνο για προσκύνημα στη Χάρη της. Ταξίδεψα πρός Τήνο με το Απόλλων Εξπρές, με κόσμο ακόμη και στις σωσίβιες λέμβους. Εμείς καθόμασταν κοντά στην πρύμνη, δίπλα σε μια σκάλα που επικοινωνούσαν μεταξύ τους τα  καταστρωματα, απο τα οποία θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά την ξυλινη επένδυση τους.
 Ηταν ένα κουραστικό ταξίδι, δεν θυμάμαι πόσες ώρες κράτησε. Εκείνο που δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ είναι ότι κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, ακούσαμε απο τα τρανζιστοράκια ότι έγινε η απόβαση στην Κύπρο. Ο χαμός εν πλώ !
Φθάνοντας στο νησί, δεν ξέραμε άν έπρεπε να κατεβούμε  η να επιστρέψουμε, μετά τα  επόμενα νησιά, στον Πειραιά. Τελικά κατεβήκαμε. Αφου προσκυνήσαμε, προσπαθήσαμε να βρούμε ένα κατάλυμα (είμασταν 3 οικογένειες με 6 παιδιά απο μηνών έως 12 ετών) και πλοίο επιστροφής. Τελικά ξημερώματα επιβιβαστήκαμε στο Μεγαλόχαρη με προορισμο την Ραφήνα, αλλά βρεθήκαμε τελικά την επομένη το απόγευμα στο Βόλο ! Στο Μεγαλόχαρη δεν υπήρχε πολύς κόσμος, αλλά ουτε και φαί η κάτι αλλο για να καλύψουμε την πείνα μας. Ταξίδι ταλαιπωρίας και φόβου. Απο Βόλο φτάσαμε τελικά Αθηνα την μεθεπομένη σιδηροδρομικώς, αλλά το ταξίδι εκείνο αφορά άλλο forum.
Eκτοτε ταξίδεψα με πάρα πολλά πλοία της ακτοπλοίας, αλλά τα περισσότερα τα έκανα με το Σαμαινα προς Ικαρία, γεγονός που με έκανε να γυρίζω το πλοίο με σχεδόν κλειστά μάτια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το θέμα αυτό είναι γεμάτο νοσταλγία.
Θυμίζει και λίγο την ταινία του Φεντερίκο Φελλίνι *"Amarcord".*
O τίτλος προέρχεται από την ένωση των λέξεων *"amare"*, *"ricordare"*, που σημαίνουν ότι το να θυμάσαι είναι πολλές φορές λίγο πικρό. 

Τα πλοία με τα οποία ταξίδεψα τα έχω καταγράψει εδώ και κάποια χρόνια.

Πρώτο ταξίδι, λοιπόν, *για τη Σίφνο τον Αύγουστο του 1968.*
Ταξίδι με το υπέροχο *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα".*
Φυσικά δεν το θυμάμαι, αλλά καμιά φορά την ώρα του απογεύματος μου φαίνεται σαν να ακούω έναν αλλόκοτο ήχο μηχανών. Το απόγευμα φτάναμε στις Καμάρες έπειτα από πολύωρο ταξίδι. 
Να' ναι άραγε το *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα",* να 'ναι το *"Λητώ",* να 
'ναι το *"Κάλυμνος"*, να 'ναι το *"Κανάρης"*, να 'ναι το *"Μιαούλης";*
Δεν ξέρω, μιας και κάθε φορά ο ήχος των μηχανών είναι διαφορετικός.

Πάντως, η λίστα με τα καράβια ξεπερνά τα διακόσια.
Αλλά τη γλύκα που είχαν εκείνα τα ταξίδια με τα παλιά καράβια, την ξαναβρήκα μόνο στα τρία *"Βελγάκια"*, τ*ο "Αιγαίον", το "Μπάρι" και το "Γεώργιος".*

Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους

----------


## cpt babis

Ηταν καλοκαιρι του 1993 απο πειραια για κυθηρα με το ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα γιατι ημουν 14 μηνων.
ΑΛΛΑ το δευτερο ταξιδι ηταν με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ιουλιος 1997 απο πειραια για ΤΗΝΟ ,αλλα για να πας ΤΗΝΟ περνας απο την ΣΥΡΟ. Λιγη ωρα πριν μπουμε ΣΥΡΟ ο πατερας μου (γιος καπετανιου και μελλοντικα πατερας καπετανιου ελπιζω) με ανεβασε στην γεφυρα χωρις να γνωριζει τον καπετανιο ,ετσι απλα για να δω πως κυβερνιεται .Οπως κοιτουσα απο εξω μεσα την γεφυρα και κανω την κινηση να μπω μεσα , ο πατερας μου μου ειπε οτι δεν επιτρεπεται να μπουμε μεσα.Βλεποντας μας ο καπετανιος(μηπως ξερετε ποιος ηταν καπετανιος εκεινη την περιοδο?) να ειμαι περιεργος και να ρωτω συνεχως τον πατερα μου για καθε τι που εβλεπα μεσα στην γεφυρα ,ο καπετανιος απευθυνθηκε στο πατερα μου να με αφησει να μπω μεσα στην γεφυρα,και οχι μονο αυτο με αφησε να κατσω στο καθισμα του τιμονιου και μου ελεγε πως θα κανουμε ολες τις κινησεις ,κρατωντας μου τα χεργια,για να το δεσουμε στην Συρο...
Υ.Γ. Σιγνωμη αν σας κουρασα αλλα αυτο ηταν το εναυσμα για να ακολουθησω το δυσκολο επαγγελμα του ναυτικου και να γινω και εγω μια μερα καπετανιος....

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

My first trip by ship was with “Miaoulis” (The great!) … Yet, I choose not to write directly about it now. I have written a relevant nostalgic article in the local paper “Amorgiana Nea” a few years ago. I think it might be much better if I have the article scanned, so that you can all read it as it was published there…
I shall do so when I come back home….
I am now in beautiful Spain, and that explains my use of English, as my computer here (naturally) lacks the Greek fonts. As for “grieklish”, I do not appreciate it much! 

Best regards to all  :wink:

Andreas

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρώτο ταξίδι σε ηλικία 5 μηνών, τον Ιούνιο του 1983 από Ρόδο για Πανορμίτη, με το ΡΟΔΟΣ 2 και επιστροφή με το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ. Τα ταξίδια αυτά στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή συνεχίστηκαν και συνεχίζονται 2-3 φορές το χρόνο, με όλα τα πλοία που υπάρχουν στις ενδοδωδεκανησιακές γραμμές! 
Στο πρώτο μεγάλο πλοίο που μπήκα ήταν το ''αγαπημένο'' μου ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1994 για ένα ταξίδι από Ρόδο για Κάρπαθο, επιστροφή με το ίδιο πλοίο... 
Πρώτο ταξίδι για Πειραιά τον Μάρτιο του 2000, σχολική εκδρομή και αντί να μας βάλουν σε ένα πλοίο της ΔΑΝΕ, ταξιδέψαμε με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, η επιστροφή αν και προγραμματισμένη με το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, λόγω απαγορευτικού γυρίσαμε με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.
Από τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2000 και μετά τα ταξίδια άπειρα...  :Smile:  ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ, ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ (αμέτρητες φορές), ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ, ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ, ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ, ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι, ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ, BLUE STAR 1, BLUE STAR 2, ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ... Τι παρατηρήσατε αν και Δωδεκανήσιος είχα μπεί μόνο μία φορά σε πλοίο της ΔΑΝΕ και αυτό ήταν το νεώτερο της το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ,τον Ιούνιο του 2002... Δυστηχώς ποτέ μου δεν ταξίδεψα με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της εταιρίας!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Το πρώτο μου ταξίδι έγινε τον Αύγουστο του 1967 σε ηλικία 10 περίπου μηνών με το «καινούργιο»!!! Έτσι έλεγαν Πατρινοί και Κεφαλλονίτες το αξέχαστο *«Κεφαλληνία»*. Το βαπόρι που έμελλε να γίνει η μεγάλη μου αγάπη και παντοτινή. Από τότε λοιπόν, ανελλιπώς, ταξίδια κάθε χρόνο για τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές μας στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα μας την Κεφαλονιά με το «Κεφαλληνία». Πάμπολλα ταξίδια στο όνειρο με το ονειρικό (για μένα και την οικογένεια μου) «Κεφαλληνία».
Βέβαια κάποιες χρονιές υπήρξαν ταξίδια με το *"Επτάνησος"*, το *"Αργοστόλι"* (νυν Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα), το *"Ιονίς"* και τώρα πιά όλα με το *"Κεφαλονιά"*.

----------


## diomides

πρωτο (νυχτερινο ταξιδι) που θυμαμαι ,με το king minos πειραιας-ηρακλειο καπου στο 1995...πιτσιρικας τοτε, ειχα εντυπωσιαστει οταν ανεβηκα μια πλευρικη σκαλα και βρεθηκα διπλα στις  κατακοκκινες, φωτισμενες τσιμινιερες, μεσα στο μαυρο σκοταδι..μου φανηκαν πελωριες και τρομακτικες λογω φωτισμου και θορυβου (δεν ειχα δει μεχρι τοτε τις ακομα ψηλοτερες του καζαντζακη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
εντονη εικονα και συναισθηματα εκεινης της στιγμης που θα εχω για παντα, για το αγαπημενο μου τελικα πλοιο :Smile:

----------


## samichri

Πρώτο ταξίδι στην αρχή της δεκαετίας του 60. Και συγκεκριμένα καλοκαίρι του 60 (ήδη ολόκληρος άντρας .... 1,5 έτους) Πειραιάς - Μυτιλήνη. Τώρα αν ήταν το Αγγέλικα, ή το Έλση Τόγια θα σας γελάσω. Φυσικά ακολούθησαν πολλά μα πάρα πολλά ταξίδια με διάφορα πλοία (χωρίς να μπορώ να θυμηθώ την ακριβή χρονολογική σειρά) όπως : Κολοκοτρώνης, Μιαούλης, Κανάρης, ¶δωνις, Αιολίς, Αρίων, Όμηρος, Οδυσσέας Ελύτης, Λίνδος, Σαπφώ, Κάμειρος, Ιαλυσσός, Κάντια, Έσπερος, Μυτιλήνη, Θεόφιλος, Επτάνησσος, Blue Star Ithaki, High Speed 5, και καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων λίαν συντόμως με το Λισσός.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Το πιο κάτω είναι δημοσιευμένο στην εφημερίδα _«Αμοργιανά Νέα»_ τεύχος Ιουλίου 2000. Sorry για τις τελευταίες γραμμές που δεν φαίνονται καλά λόγω …πείσματος του σαρωτή! :twisted:
Καλή ανάγνωση :Wink: 
first trip1.jpg

first trip2_0001.jpg

first trip3.jpg

first trip4.jpg

----------


## Black Flag

Πρώτο ταξίδι σε ηλικία 7 και κάτι ετών το 1991 με κάποιο Afroditi όπως το ονόμαζαν δηλαδή, από Λευκάδα προς Κεφαλονιά και μετά στην Ιθάκη. Επίσης με παντόφλα πάλι από Κεραμωτή σε Θάσο το ίδιο καλοκαίρι. Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει ποιες παντόφλες κάναν δρομολόγια από Λευκάδα προς Κεφαλονιά - Ιθάκη και Κεραμωτή - Θάσο το καλοκαίρι του 1991;

----------


## Appia_1978

Εννοείς το Αφροδίτη Λ, του Λευκαδίτη, φίλε μου  :Very Happy:  Αυτό πήγαινε Σάμη-Φισκάρδο-Βασιλική!

----------


## nostalgos

Βάσει αναμνήσεων, πρώτο ταξίδι από Πειραιά για Σύρο. Ερίζουν δύο εξίσου "φλουταρισμένες" εικόνες: Μία απο τον "Απόλλωνα" με καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου, από τα οποία λείπει η πλάτη (πρέπει να ήταν στα τελευταία του) και μία από το "Ναϊάς" με πλάγιο άνεμο και εμένα να κρατιέμαι πότε από τη δεξιά και πότε από την αριστερή κουπαστή, που μου φτάνει περίπου μέχρι το μέτωπο...

----------


## Aquaman

Φοβερο thread, γεματο αναμνησεις.Οι δικες μου παντως πρωτες αναμνησεις,καθοτι Μυτιλινιος,ηταν απο τις αρχες της 10ετιας του 80 απο το Σαπφω,οταν ημουν σε ηλικια νηπιαγωγειου πανω κατω.Αυτο ωστοσο που δεν μπορω να θυμηθω οσο και αν στιβω το κεφαλι μου,ειναι αν ειχα μπει και στα Ομηρος και Αλκαιος.Πριν δρομολογηθει το πρωτο για 12νησα και το δευτερο απο Ραφηνα,κανανε πρωτα το κλασσικο Πειραιασ-Χιοσ-Λεσβος,ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Φοβερο thread, γεματο αναμνησεις.Οι δικες μου παντως πρωτες αναμνησεις,καθοτι Μυτιλινιος,ηταν απο τις αρχες της 10ετιας του 80 απο το Σαπφω,οταν ημουν σε ηλικια νηπιαγωγειου πανω κατω.Αυτο ωστοσο που δεν μπορω να θυμηθω οσο και αν στιβω το κεφαλι μου,ειναι αν ειχα μπει και στα Ομηρος και Αλκαιος.Πριν δρομολογηθει το πρωτο για 12νησα και το δευτερο απο Ραφηνα,κανανε πρωτα το κλασσικο Πειραιασ-Χιοσ-Λεσβος,ετσι δεν ειναι?


Πρώτο ταξίδι με το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ του Κων/νου Ευθυμιάδη το 1969, ακολούθησαν άλλα 2 με το ίδιο πλοίο και μετά τόσα και τόσα... Προσπαθώντας να περιοριστώ κυρίως  σε αυτά που μας έχουν "αφήσει" ανακαλώ στη μνήμη μου (χρονολογικά) τα εξής: ΛΗΤΩ (το original), ΟΙΑ (άρα η προηγούμενη διευκρίνηση ήταν περιττή...), ΚΥΔΩΝ, ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ, ΜΙΝΩΣ, ΚΡΗΤΗ (πάνω από 100!), ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ, ΣΑΠΦΩ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, ΑΦΑΙΑ, ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, ΑΠΤΕΡΑ, ΚΑΝΤΙΑ, ΛΑΤΩ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ, ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ, ΚΙΝΓΚ ΜΙΝΩΣ, Ν. ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΗΣ, ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ, ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ, ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Εμένα πρέπει να ήταν το καλοκαίρι του 1981, Πειραιά-Χανιά με το ΚΡΗΤΗ. Ακόμη θυμάμαι την πολυπλοκότητα των διαδρόμων στο deck με τις καμπίνες.


Ένας διάδρομος ήταν όλος κι΄όλος, με έναν παράλληλο από το ύψος του Σελφ Σέρβις μέχρι τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα (προς τα πρύμα δηλαδή)...

----------


## Apostolos

Πρώτο ταξίδι;; Χμ Μάλλον Όμηρος το 79 κάτι μηνων!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πρωτο ταξιδι το 1964  με το ΜΑΡΙΩ για Αιγινα...

_MARIO.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πρωτο ταξιδι το καλoκαιρι του 1973 απο μπριντιζι για ηγουμενιτσα με το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ της FRAGLINE

σάρωση0003.jpg

----------

